# Taxi from Abu Dhabi to Dubai?



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Has anyone recently ordered and/or taken a taxi from Abu Dhabi to Dubai?

I need to book a taxi from AD to Dubai for this weekend and I'm presuming I can't just hail any cab off the street. Can a booking be placed through one of the Abu Dhabi taxi companies? I've looked at some private car options but they are getting on the expensive side.

Also - if anyone has done this recently - can you tell me how much it ended up costing?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

hail one off the street. They'll love you for the nice big fare they make on the AD-Dubai run

I can vouch for the Dubai - Abu Dhabi trip. Its AED 245 one way of course.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As Mazda says, you can easily hail a cab in AD on the street. The cost will vary slightly depending on where in Dubai you want to go, but should be between Dhs 240 - 320.

-


----------

